# RP Partners



## GenericFoxLover6000 (Aug 19, 2017)

Hey, I'm new to this fandom and I'm looking for people to roleplay with. I don't care if it's sfw or nsfw, whatever have you. I would like to note that I'm a straight 18 year old male.

If you feel like you're up for the task, then feel free to add me on discord! I'm *Zevwen#3671*.

The following is a link to my 'sona that's still a work in progress: forums.furaffinity.net: A Generic Fursona for a First Timer


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 19, 2017)

Sure, I'm up for some SFW maybe tomorrow. I'm *Cloudyhue#6222*.

I don't know if this even matters, but I'm a gay female.


----------



## GenericFoxLover6000 (Aug 19, 2017)

Sounds good! I wasn't planning on doing it tonight anyway, it's way to late atm.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 19, 2017)

GenericFoxLover6000 said:


> Sounds good! I wasn't planning on doing it tonight anyway, it's way to late atm.


Yeah, I can't really focus well at 3:00 AM.


----------



## GenericFoxLover6000 (Aug 19, 2017)

Oh damn, it's only 1:00 AM here.


----------



## Enraged Wolf (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm new to the community but id be willin to join in if ya don't mind


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 19, 2017)

This might be a bit *late*, but I'll be up for some *SFW* role-play. (SFW!!!)

I'm a Pan Male. And I don't use DA


----------



## GenericFoxLover6000 (Aug 19, 2017)

Enraged Wolf said:


> I'm new to the community but id be willin to join in if ya don't mind


Hey, I'm new here to lol. I'd prefer to do this over discord since that's the platform I'm used to. If you guys could drop your discord usernames we can rp later today.


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 19, 2017)

Ok *Signs up for discord, Lel*

It's JamesTheOtter#7026, I think. If it is, than message me 

EDIT: Don't voice call me. I won't accept. I'm not that kind of person. I keep my privacy, XD


----------



## Enraged Wolf (Aug 19, 2017)

yea mines: 50 raging squirrels#2849
I do have a couple fursona concepts in mind but I can give a basic description at best currently


----------



## Madoneverything (Sep 4, 2017)

What sort of plot do you want to do?


----------

